
Graphing Ireland's wealth distribution: Top% own as much as the bottom 70% - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/KyleOS/ireland-wealth-share
======
KyleOS
And the top 5% own as much as the bottom 80%

Data is from Credit Suisse's 2018 Wealth Report

